# Sony TH 55 W-LAN



## Florianrau (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen ich habe ein grosses Prob. Und zwar habe ich einen Sony TH55 PDA mit W-lan.
Das Gerät erkennt zwar mein W-lan an meiem Router und zeit mir auch 100 % signalstärke an, nur beim versuch zu verbinden gibt er mir eine timeout fehlermeldung. An meinem Router ist keine Verschlusselung aktiviert.Und mit meinem Laptop ist das zugreifen auch kein Prob.
Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen.


MFG Florian


----------

